# 14' 1958 Starcraft Speed Queen



## roger.green (Mar 11, 2016)

Great forum here! Just bought my first fishing boat, a 14' 1958 Starcraft Speed Queen. Definitely a fixer upper, but that's what I'm looking for, a fun spring project. Lots of work ahead of me.

I've only located a few random photos of the original boat, not much other info online about it. A few on the forum here have restored them, but I haven't had much luck finding the boats specifications, weight limits, etc. I've searched Google for days now. Can anyone point me to copies of the original brochure, photos, restoration links, anything related to this boat?

I have what appears to be the original 15hp Evinrude for it too! We'll find out in the coming days how the engine works, it was stored in a pole barn about 10 years ago in condition, though.

It came with a trailer too, going to rehab that at my dad's property as it's in pretty rough shape. May end up scraping it and buying another one to haul her around.

I'll post updates as the project progresses if anyone is interested.

View attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice rig, I'll follow the build. No info on your boat though.

Good luck.


----------



## alexr1905 (Mar 11, 2016)

I was in a similar situation with my 65 check out this site hopefully it helps

https://www.fiberglassics.com/library/Starcraft


----------



## roger.green (Mar 11, 2016)

alex, great info. Thank you!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## roger.green (Mar 12, 2016)

Cleaned the stern up, lathered on some Klean Strip, 30 minutes later wipe and repeat for another 15 minute cycle. 100 grit paper and some steel wool got it down to bare aluminum. Took about an hour and a half. Might bust out the palm sander for the big stretches. Definitely for the final sanding.View attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3


----------



## roger.green (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 13, 2016)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## WhatMyHeck (Mar 14, 2016)

Can't wait to see the finished product.

Sent from my XT1094 using Tapatalk


----------



## roger.green (Mar 14, 2016)

rained yesterday and today so no work 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## roger.green (Mar 19, 2016)

had some decent weather, got half the bottom finished sanding today. finally starting to look good. I plan on packing the seams with a bead of jb weld on the outside of the hull and on the inside before I put down the nonskid paint spraying rubber sealant around the rivets below the water line.


----------



## roger.green (Mar 20, 2016)

would this be considered sanded far enough down for the primer to get a good bond? (enough around the rivets too?)

View attachment 1
View attachment 2


----------



## roger.green (Mar 20, 2016)

does anyone have experience using composite decking as trim on a boat? I have to replace the 2 pieces on each edge of the gunnel that sandwich the aluminum panels and I'm looking for other options that don't require steaming to bend. I could rip pieces down to use, it's flexible and durable.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Prowler (Mar 20, 2016)

Actually I was thinking of using it on the 59. The ease of bending makes it a prime candidate.

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## uncndl1 (Mar 21, 2016)

roger.green said:


> does anyone have experience using composite decking as trim on a boat? I have to replace the 2 pieces on each edge of the gunnel that sandwich the aluminum panels and I'm looking for other options that don't require steaming to bend. I could rip pieces down to use, it's flexible and durable.
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Congratulations on your new/old boat! From the specs above, it is:
14 Ft. Length, 63 inches Beam, 255 pounds, 15 inch transom, Max HP 40, Max persons 4
From what I've been reading, composite decking is flexible and NOT for things as seats and transom. It is definately heavier though. Do you have pictures of what you want to replace?


----------



## roger.green (Mar 21, 2016)

I circled it in red on the whole boat photo. you'll have to orient yourself to view the other 2 photos as I crawled under the boat (which is upside down lol) to take those pix.

View attachment 1
View attachment 2


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 23, 2016)

You can wrap the wood for the gunnels in towels and pour boiling water of the towels. It should bend enough to follow the shape of your boat.


----------



## roger.green (Mar 23, 2016)

hmm interesting! but the problem is I want to epoxy reason over it... I wonder if I try your truck to bend it, attach it to the boat and after it dries in shape, remove to coat it and reinstall?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## roger.green (Mar 23, 2016)

my gawd I hate auto correct on my phone, *epoxy resin and *trick. now if I could only figure out how to edit a post instead...

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## roger.green (Mar 26, 2016)

got all the old rotted wood off gunnell and removed the rotted transom. starting to look good! providing we have good weather after Easter dinner tomorrow I'm going to try and cut the new transom and pickup a piece of composite decking to rip down at work on Monday for an experimental gunnell rebuild.

I'm going to sand blast the 2 stern mounted handles and the bow cap on Monday at work as well. I might try to buff them out shiny and see if they have any sort of sealant to keep them from oxidizing.

slowly but surely!

View attachment 1
View attachment 2
View attachment 3


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyoftheLake (Jun 22, 2017)

You are pointing out the gunwales which were originally oak. They don't need to be soaked or steamed but you will need heavy duty clamps and patience to replace them. And whatever u do, don't use pressure treated wood. I realize based on the date that I am probly too late, but this info may help someone, or maybe you got sidetracked. We are currently in process of restoring a 57 speed queen. Good luck, or if u have finished, maybe post aome pics of the finished project?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 22, 2017)

LadyoftheLake said:


> You are pointing out the gunwales which were originally oak. They don't need to be soaked or steamed but you will need heavy duty clamps and patience to replace them. And whatever u do, don't use pressure treated wood. I realize based on the date that I am probly too late, but this info may help someone, or maybe you got sidetracked. We are currently in process of restoring a 57 speed queen. Good luck, or if u have finished, maybe post aome pics of the finished project?


Welcome to tinboats.
Post some pictures of your boat in your own thread.


----------

